

A Web Phone Called ooma - drm237
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jul2007/tc20070718_689941.htm?chan=rss_topStories_ssi_5
Business Week telecom reporter Olga Kharif writes today about a new VoIP startup called "ooma." (Yet another example of lousy brand names due to cybersquatters).
======
ochiba
heh, in my home language ouma means 'granny', and therefore ooma and its
pronunciation in English is almost identical :)

